# Showing



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Is there any way you can show minis outside of 4-H? I dont think there's enough around here that there would be any shows for them,but I do think they're cool,and are pretty.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The shows I attend are ADGA/AGS and sometimes NDGA shows. I'm not a 4H member and show my goats. 

I'm not really familiar with 4H. Are you talking about unregistered goats?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I was talking about the mini dairy breeds, mini manchas,nubians,etc. I like Nigerians but there to expensive.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

If the mini breed is registered, then yes you could show outside of 4-H. But usually the only other shows besides FFA and 4-H are sanctioned shows, which require the goat to be registered.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

But they cant be shown at ADGA shows right,and they cant be registered as grade,or NOA?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

If they are minis, then no they could not be registered as grade or NOA with ADGA. Grade or NOA are for each of the standard breeds: Nubian, LaMancha, Alpine, etc. ADGA within the last 2 years I think added Nigerian Dwarfs and they only register Purebred Nigerians. There is no Grade or experimental herdbook for Nigerians right now.. I don't know if they are planning on changing that, but right now it is not that way. So if you had a MiniNubian it could not be registered with ADGA, even though it would have Nigerian in it. And of course, ADGA shows require the goats to be ADGA registered.
Hope that helps . If you have more questions let me know.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

LiddleGoteGurl said:


> And of course, ADGA shows require the goats to be ADGA registered.
> quote]
> 
> I thought you could show AGS reg. Nigerians/standards in ADGA shows?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No Mini dairy breeds can only be shown in MDGA or TMGR shows. 

As for purebred Nigerians who are ADGA, AGS or NDGA registered then you could show in corresponding shows.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hornless, it works that way if they are double-registered.. maybe that is what you are thinking of. If a goat is AGS registered it can also sometimes be ADGA registered (and I think it is pretty easy to do but I have never done it, so I am not certain). But no, you can't just show an AGS registered goat in an ADGA show. It has to be registered with the registry.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

this might help a bit.

http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/

beth


----------

